
Mooney Aircraft shuts down operations - vermontdevil
https://www.expressnews.com/business/local/article/Mooney-closes-its-Kerrville-aviation-headquarters-14864500.php
======
hindsightbias
Not sure it’s final: [https://www.expressnews.com/business/article/Aircraft-
maker-...](https://www.expressnews.com/business/article/Aircraft-maker-Mooney-
is-back-in-business-in-14875757.php)?

Had several 60-something airline pilots arguing over the holiday how single
pilot operations will never happen. But with GA dying and few pilots in the
pipeline, don’t know who will be flying jets in the future.

